# Isn't breeding myotonia in goats cruel?



## gardenbhean (Mar 16, 2013)

Genuinely, I'm curious and confused. I really don't know; is it cruel to breed myotonia in goats?

I've heard about fainting goats before but I just looked into what they are and I'm baffled. They are a very handsome breed, I'm just confused if the fainting is their main selling point or a unique trait to identify them by?

I read that it's not painful, but doesn't it kind of disable the goats? And why breed a hereditary disorder?

I know they are bred for meat, and produce lots of cashmere in the winter but honestly I need to know more. Right now I'm just in the dark completely.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm curious about this too.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

I read an article on Fainting goats and it said that the "fainting" (which isn't really fainting, it's a stiffening/locking up of the muscles) helps develop the muscles. I guess it is kind of a workout. 

The other interesting (but maybe cruel) thing is that, according to the article, ranchers used to turn a fainter out with their other goats/sheep because when a predator went after them the fainter would faint and the predator would stop to kill/eat it allowing the rest of the herd to get away.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

The muscle exercise bit is interesting but I guess that's why they're meat goats.
That's also interesting. Maybe not cruel, as it's saving the rest of the herd but it's a bit sad that his chances of living are lower and his life is valued less. Oh well.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm not sure I agree with the locking up and developing muscle. When a person has a seizure they also lock up in a sense and it does not build muscle. Just my thought on it, unless a study was done.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Fainting goats were bred for this trait and mixed in with the "valuable" herds, so that when a coyote attacked, it would get the fainting goat.

Eventually it became a breed, and the fainting trait is a much-loved and quirky part of the breed.


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

As far as the meat goat perspective goes, the myotonia builds muscle like HYYP in horses, not exactly but similarly. More muscle = more meat. I have raised fainting goats for several years and I admit I started for the novelty. Now, I like their calm, gentle demeanor, their funny eyes, their overall easy manageability. They are fairly easy keepers and relatively parasite resistant. They don't jump fences (except for my Fainters that don't faint, and I have a few), don't stand on cars and I can let my two year old wander through my flock and not worry, even my herd queen is gentle around her. I think raising myotonics would be cruel if you let folks scare the bejeebers out of them just to make them "faint" all of the time. No one who loves their critters would do that. My Fainters are just like everyone else's goats (except mine are totally super awesome!  ). Their myotonia doesn't bother them rather it seems to be a slight inconvenience to them when they want to run away from me at vaccination time.


----------



## gardenbhean (Mar 16, 2013)

That's really interesting, especially that part about using them as the fodder goat for predators. That's kind of why I thought it wasn't very nice to begin with because the disadvantage, but I actually think it's kind of neat they have a place. Yet, also different than breeding them for that specific abnormality.

They are more muscular than other goats of the same size, but I can't yet confirm if there is a study. Still looking.

http://www.myotonicgoatregistry.net/MGRbreeddescription/MGRBreeddescription.html << This was really informative about the specifics, but I'm more interested in the things people have to say about them.


----------



## gardenbhean (Mar 16, 2013)

@Springbett Farm That's neat to hear. It sure would make it easier to shave them. With their docility they sound absolutely charming! 

True, I feel like most goats would be in a pretty safe environment where they wouldn't be fainting all the time.


----------



## ontheroadagain (Dec 4, 2021)

Breeding goats to have this debilitating defect is cruel and the epitome of human heartlessness. Definitely not funny or cute. How would you like to have a seizure every time you were startled? Goats' nature is playful. But that isn't possible for those with this defect as they seize at the slightest stimulation.i dont understand why breeding an animal to perpetuate epilepsy in them isn't illegal??? If anyone knows of an organization working on a ban of breeding for that specific trait or selling goats advertised as having it, let me know who they are and I will happily contribute.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Did you really join just so you could resurrect an 8 year old thread? 😂


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thread officially closed.


----------

